# Colored Alcoholic Beverages



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

wine coolers lots of colors there ,would be my guess,marquita mix is lime green


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

hey Creepy, I'll have to remember to go through my drink database at home tonight to see if I can come up with some good ones. 

Right off the bat though, Blue Curacao will have a blue tint to it. There is also a Green Curacao that has a green tint to it. They are both just straight up liquor and have an orange taste to them. 

If you want to make mixed drinks that are colored, just tell me what kind of liquor you like or want to use and I can probably come up with some drinks for you but those two could be used straight up and have the color that you want.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Besides the great Blue Curacao suggestion of tig's, there is green Creme de Menthe liqueur (good for making Grasshoppers).


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! And Tig I mostly drink Vodka, and I think most of my friends do too with Vodka and Tequila. I try to stay away from Rum though. hehe.


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

Try Hypnotiq. It's bright blue and quite good.


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

This may not fit the theme of your party or be what you are looking for as far as colored drinks go but it is an awesome halloween party drink nonetheless. Have you ever heard of a Bloody Brain? I used to serve a lot of them at the Halloween party at the bar I used to own. You take a large shot glass or rock glass, put some Peach Schnapps (or any other light Schnapps) in the glass, splash a little Grenadine into th schnapps for a blood red color, then poor a small amount of Baileys Irish Cream Whiskey into the Schnapps/Grenadine mixture. 

The Baileys will "clot" into a ball while it's in the mixture and it looks like a little brain sitting in blood red liquid. It's pretty cool and tastes good too!! 

Of course the size of the brain depends on the amount of Baileys you pour in.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

*Halloween drinks*

Well being the person I am I can give you loads of idea. HEre is a short list of the ones I love to doooo.

There is a vodka called Blakvod vodka. Yes, it is BLACK in color. You can CAREFULLY mix drinks slowely into the bottles and they will stay in LAYERS till mixed. Looks COOL.

Also you can CAREFULLY make Brain hemerages into those bottles. VERY COOL drink too.
- shot of PEACH schnapps
- teaspoon of baily's Irish cream
- 3/4 teaspoon of Grenedine (sp)

Into the bottle pour the shot of schnapps. Take your teaspoon of Irish Cream and pour this slowely into the glass and pour it down the side of the jar. The cream will layer on top of the schnapps. When this is done take your 3/4 teaspoon of grenedine and pour it into the middle of the shop. The Grenedine will drop into the schnapps and look like a "blood clot" in the drink. YUM YUM.

Also try here.

http://www.webtender.com/specials/halloween/


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow thanks for all the great ideas guys! I am not having one particular kind of drink at my party so one of each of those ideas would be fantastic!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Vodka Rum,gin.food coloring. color to taste. 

Jello shots are alway fun, you could make jello shot eyeballs or something.


----------



## The Night Sky (Oct 13, 2004)

*Halloween ADULT beverages*

Good Day, CreepyKitty.
In the past , our Halloween libations have included:
Screwed-Up Drivers. These are orange juice with BLACK Vodka( it's called Vlad and you can find it in bigger package stores) We've used disposable plastic test tubes for this one. Pour OJ in first then slowly add the Vlad. The will stay seperated in the vessel and look & taste great. Another one that our guests Reeeeaaaalllly liked alot were Pina Ghouladahs. This one is wicked easy. In plastic disposable glasses from a party/craft store pour pre made Pina Culada mix in. Then drizzle grenedine syrup over the rim and let it drip into the cocktail! Bwah-ha-ha-ha...that one was cool! I made the mistake of not reading the label on the "mix" which already had rum in it...well, I added more! No wonder everybody was so effed up! We had fun and all were safe. 
Finally, these are my favorites!! Blood Clots! Oh they look gross! Once again in disposable plastic shot glasses, make RED jello shots using "Damn Hot" cinnimon shnapps as your liquor. Right b4 they are ready, push a squished red hot candy or a red jelly belly into the middle of the jello and serve when done. The reaction on people's faces is priceless but when they get the squishy cinnimon candy in their mouth, it's even better!
Hope you try one of these and if you know of any others...please send them to me here!
Happy haunting,
The Night Sky


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Tonic water glows under black-light... Vodka tonic, Gin & Tonic...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for all the ideas and recipes! These all look great.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome some great recipies there. May try out one of each.  Just to mix things up a bit. Thanks a ton for all the great info guys!


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi folks - I've found that labeling simple drinks in a Halloween motif works really well! Last year I served Blood, which was cranberry juice and vodka or gin or just plain cranberry juice for the kids, and White or Red Plasma, which was red wine or white wine. The kids wanted no part of the Blood even after I showed them the cranberry juice bottle it came out of! (And they are still talking about trying to drink Blood today!) And the adults came up with lots of clever witticisms about the blood. Just be careful where you serve it - Cranberry juice makes an awful mess!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Any samples? :>


----------

